# ATI senkt Preise der HD4850/HD4870



## Fransen (2. März 2009)

*ATI senkt Preise der HD4850/HD4870
*Kurz vor dem Release der "neuen" Nvidia Karten, welche auf der Cebit offiziell der Öffentlichkeit vorgestellt werden, wird ATI die Preise seiner Mainstream-Karten HD4850 und HD4870 deutlich senken.

Die HD4870 hat in der Vergangenheit gezeigt, dass sie es Leistungsmäßig mit einer GTX260 aufnehmen kann und dies, zum trotz Nvidias, auch noch zu einem deutlich geringeren Preis, die Hardwarewelt feierte die HD4870 damals als neuen Preis/Leitungs König.

Nun wird der Preis der HD4870 um 50$, auf sehr günstige 149$ gesenkt.

Auch die HD4850 konnte sich erfolgreich gegen die 9800GTX+ behaupten und wird demnächst nochmals günstiger zu erwerben sein, laut DailyTech wird der Preis der HD4850 auf 129$ gedrückt.

Bei den Dual-GPU Pendants HD4870X2 und HD4850X2 ist aktuell keine Rede von einer Preissenkung.

Diese Preissenkung seitens ATI ist womöglich eine Reaktion auf Nvidias bevorstehenden Release der neuen Karten auf Basis des G92b.

Quelle: DailyTech.com​


----------



## KTMDoki (2. März 2009)

das hört sich ja gut an!

Vielleicht ein Hinweis auf die Neuerscheinungen 4750/4770 und 4890!?


----------



## FortunaGamer (2. März 2009)

150 für die 4870 ist kein schlechter Preis wenn ich keinen neue Karte hätte würde ich mir midestens 1 davon hollen wenn nicht sogar 2, aber dann bräuchte ich ein neues Netztteil also were eine doch eher was für mich.


----------



## django1512 (2. März 2009)

150$....wie wird dann der preis beim einzelhändler aussehen?
aktuell liegen die 4870er ja schon teilweise unter 160€...ist da jetzt noch eine preissenkung zu erwarten 
lg, andi


----------



## johnnyGT (2. März 2009)

wenn ja dann will ich eine!!


----------



## Railroadfighter (2. März 2009)

Hervorragend, hoffen wir mal das das auch stimmt. Das könnte der HD4870 durchaus zu noch mehr Erfolg verhelfen.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. März 2009)

PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de

Noch weiter senken !?
Die bekommt man doch schon für 160€ 
Hät ich das gewusst hät ich mir ein Quad CF Gespann aus 4870ern aufgebaut ^^


----------



## Railroadfighter (2. März 2009)

Wenn du mit gewaltigen Mikrorucklern und Input-lags leben kannst....

grüße, Railroads


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. März 2009)

Railroads schrieb:


> Wenn du mit gewaltigen Mikrorucklern und Input-lags leben kannst....
> 
> grüße, Railroads




och, die 4 wären nur zum benchen in einem System gewesen^^
aber jetzt ist eh zu Spät. Bin mit der GTX 285 als schnellste single GPU mehr als zu frieden


----------



## Cheater (2. März 2009)

ist das die variante mit 512mb oder die mit 1024?

ok so wie es aussieht die mit 512 
wird sich das auch noch wieter auf die 1GB Variante auswirken?


----------



## boss3D (2. März 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Diese Preissenkung seitens ATI ist womöglich eine Reaktion auf Nvidias bevorstehenden Release der neuen Karten auf Basis des G92b.


Hä?!  

Die "neuen" G92b-Grakas werden doch nur umbenannte 9er Grakas. Die können einer HD4870 doch nicht das Wasser reichen. Wozu wird die bitte verbilligt?

Aber die Kunden wird es natürlich freuen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fransen (2. März 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Die "neuen" G92b-Grakas werden doch nur umbenannte 9er Grakas. Die können einer HD4870 doch nicht das Wasser reichen. Wozu wird die bitte verbilligt?



HD4850 vs. GTS250 (G92b)
->die Aussage war eher auf dieses Duell bezogen

Die Preissenkung der HD4870 wird einen anderen Grund haben.
->evtl. steht der Nachfolger wirrklich schon in der Tür oder ATi möchte einfach Nvidia weiter Marktanteile abgraben.


----------



## push@max (2. März 2009)

Super...mich freut die Preissenkung.

Da überlege ich mir glatt, noch eine zweite HD4870 512MB zu kaufen


----------



## 4clocker (2. März 2009)

Da kann sich Nvidia mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen


----------



## STSLeon (2. März 2009)

ALso für 150€ würde ich auch endlich mal zuschlagen. Ich finde es super, egal welche Gründe es jetzt sind und wenn es nur hohe Lagerbestände sind. Dann wäre meine Dragon-Plattform endlich komplett.


----------



## ATIFan22 (2. März 2009)

Geil,da überleg ich echt auch nochmal aufzurüsten
Aber im mom reicht die Leistung meiner HD 4670 fast völlig aus.

@SISLion
Nach dem sys in deiner sig sieht es aber nicht nach einer spider Plattform aus
Hast du schon nen P II gekauft?


----------



## quikuser (2. März 2009)

Mh ist schon nen verlockender Preis, aber ich glaube ich bleib bei Nvidia, den nicht nur frames sondern auch die Qualität der Bilder muss stimmen(Gibt nen interessanten Blog dazu). Cool wäre jedoch wenn Nvidia auch seine Preise senkt.
Grüße,
Quikuser


----------



## push@max (2. März 2009)

quikuser schrieb:


> sondern auch die Qualität der Bilder muss stimmen



Du willst doch nicht etwa andeuten, dass ATI eine schlechtere Bildqualität bietet, als Nvidia?  

Die sind gleich auf, wenn nicht sogar ein Vorteil für ATI.


----------



## Quake2008 (3. März 2009)

Ich wüsste nicht welche Ati karte ne schlechtere Bildqualität hat als die von Nvidia. Das war immer ein ATi + Punkt definitiv.


----------



## Thunderhawk1980 (3. März 2009)

Also wenn das wirklich so kommt, dann kommt in mein SYS noch ne 4870 rein lol


----------



## Gamiac (3. März 2009)

Das ist alles vollkommen egal . Jede GTX 260 hat genug leistung um damit alles spielen zu können . Es gibt sogar schon leute die so schlau sind ne 280 zu verkaufen und die 260 behalten weils reicht . Was die werks unterstützten rekordjäger brauchen ist mir egal die haben auch Trocken eis . Und eine Ati Karte kommt für mich nicht in Frage selbst wenn sie verschenkt würde .


----------



## Rage79 (3. März 2009)

Railroads schrieb:


> Wenn du mit gewaltigen Mikrorucklern und Input-lags leben kannst....
> 
> grüße, Railroads



ich weis garnich was ihr immer mit euren mikrorucklern habt.. ich fahr jetz schon seit über einem jahr wunderbar mit nem crossfire gespann aus 2 3870ern .. ich hatte noch nie probleme damit.. also wenn mikroruckler auftreten sollten, dann merken das wohl wirklich nur freaks und haarspalter...


----------



## Pixelplanet (3. März 2009)

mist, und ich hab vor kurzem noch 230€ bezahlt >.<


naja egal dann ist eventuell noch ne zweite drin


----------



## urml87 (3. März 2009)

Hört sich nicht schlecht an wenn sie wirklich noch etwas fallen steht wohl einem Crossfiresystem bei mir nichts mehr im Wege!!!
Gruß urml87


----------



## HollomaN (3. März 2009)

keine preissenkung bei der HD4870 X2?

Schade


----------



## Gunny Hartman (3. März 2009)

Leck mich fett, dann kann man ja bald ne HD4870 für 150-180€ bekommen. Das wäre aber sehr schlecht für Nvidia, da die HD4870 dann der GTX 9800+ und der neuen GTS250, neben der GTX260 auch noch Konkurenz macht. Dann bekommt Nvidia die alten G92b und die GTS250 ja noch schlechter los.


----------



## johnnyGT (3. März 2009)

das wollen sie ja grade erreichen!


----------



## push@max (3. März 2009)

Die Gainward Golden Sample 512MB mit leicht erhötem Takt gibt es bereits für 157€.


----------



## PatrickBlack (3. März 2009)

HollomaN schrieb:


> keine preissenkung bei der HD4870 X2?
> 
> Schade



ja allerdings!!!

ich hoffe bei der X2 lässt eine Preissenkung nicht so lange auf sich warten


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. März 2009)

Das wird ja immer besser, wenn AMD so mit den Preisen weiter macht, haben die bald keine Probleme mehr, da si so noch mehr Abnehmer finden
Die preise sind aber echt
@nVidia; Schneidet euch ne Scheibe davon ab und macht das auch, dann werdet icht schon in ein paar Monaten nicht mehr auf so vilen Karten sitzen


----------



## Sesfontain (3. März 2009)

ja find ich auch ,die Preise sind echt verlockend ...
wird die HD 4890 wesentlich schneller sein als die HD 4870 1GB?


----------



## push@max (3. März 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> ja find ich auch ,die Preise sind echt verlockend ...
> wird die HD 4890 wesentlich schneller sein als die HD 4870 1GB?



Naja, zur Zeit geht man "nur" von einem höherem Takt von GPU und Speicher aus.

Beziffern kann man die Leistungssteigerung noch nicht.


----------



## ivanikum (4. März 2009)

Bei den Dual-GPU Pendants HD4870X2 und HD4850X2 ist aktuell keine Rede von einer Preissenkung.

sehr schade


----------



## Gottesmentor (8. März 2009)

Vielleicht ist es der Abverkauf der "alten" Chips um die neuen Karten, zum gleichen alten Preis der 4870 anzubieten.


----------



## push@max (8. März 2009)

Gottesmentor schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es der Abverkauf der "alten" Chips um die neuen Karten, zum gleichen alten Preis der 4870 anzubieten.



Ich glaube nicht, dass die Einführung der HD4890 unmittelbar bevorsteht.

Rückblickend auf die alten Chips, tauchten schon Wochen, wenn nicht sogar Monate vorher aus irgendwelchen Foren Screens zu den kommenden Chips auf...dann Benchmarks usw.

Von der HD4890 hört man aber absolut nichts.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. März 2009)

Zu mal es ja keinen "alten" Chips gibt.
Die 4890 soll die 4870 nur ergänzen, aber nicht ersetzen. Es sollen ja beide weiter verkauft werden.


----------



## Gottesmentor (8. März 2009)

Was für mich aber denkbar wäre.... das der RV790 den RV770 ersetzt und dann mit niedrigerem Takt auch in der 4870 eingesetzt wird.
Wie man vielleicht merkt habe ich mich mit dem Thema eigentlich nicht befasst... aber wer weiss was AMD vor hat... nur einen Chip zu produzieren ist ja vielleicht auch günstiger.. was meint ihr?


----------



## push@max (8. März 2009)

Gottesmentor schrieb:


> Was für mich aber denkbar wäre.... das der RV790 den RV770 ersetzt und dann mit niedrigerem Takt auch in der 4870 eingesetzt wird.
> Wie man vielleicht merkt habe ich mich mit dem Thema eigentlich nicht befasst... aber wer weiss was AMD vor hat... nur einen Chip zu produzieren ist ja vielleicht auch günstiger.. was meint ihr?



Falls der Chip tatsächlich in 40nm kommen sollte, würde AMD dabei sparen. Ein reduzierter Takt für die dann "alte" HD4870 mit neuem Chip würde es nicht bringen, weil dann alle die Karte einfach overclocken würde. Da müsste man dann wieder Recheneinheiten deaktivieren, wobei man da leistungsmäßig bei der HD4850 wäre.

Unter den einzelnen Chips ist nicht genügend Luft, um noch einen weiteren zu plazieren.


----------



## Bucklew (8. März 2009)

Gottesmentor schrieb:


> Was für mich aber denkbar wäre.... das der RV790 den RV770 ersetzt und dann mit niedrigerem Takt auch in der 4870 eingesetzt wird.


der RV790 ist einfach nur ein hochgetakteter RV770, sonst ist da nichts neu.


----------



## DaStash (10. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> der RV790 ist einfach nur ein hochgetakteter RV770, sonst ist da nichts neu.


Laut Hardware-Infos soll es mehr als eine hochgetaktete RV770 Karte sein.
Zitats Hardware-Infos: _"According to our source, AMD's next performance chip will be called RV790, enter the market as HD 4900, and be crafted in 40 nm like RV740. There is still silence about the amount of stream processors. But we can assure that there will be more than with the RV770, so that the RV790 will not just be a half-hearted frequency update."

 Link zur News 

_MfG


----------



## Bucklew (10. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Laut Hardware-Infos soll es mehr als eine hochgetaktete RV770 Karte sein._
> [...]__
> Link zur News _


Die News ist inzwischen 2 Monate alt. Aktuellere News:

AMD: RV790 nur ein höher getakteter RV770? - RV770, RV790, AMD, Ati, Radeon, HD 4890, GPU, Grafikkarte
RV790 kommt angeblich im April als Radeon HD 4890 - AMD, Radeon HD4890, RV790, GDDR5, GPU, Grafikkarte


----------



## DaStash (10. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Die News ist inzwischen 2 Monate alt. Aktuellere News:
> 
> AMD: RV790 nur ein höher getakteter RV770? - RV770, RV790, AMD, Ati, Radeon, HD 4890, GPU, Grafikkarte
> RV790 kommt angeblich im April als Radeon HD 4890 - AMD, Radeon HD4890, RV790, GDDR5, GPU, Grafikkarte


Ok, da hast du Recht. Jedoch habe ich eine News gefunden die den ersteren Link von mir bestätigt, bis auf den Punkt mit den Streamprozessoren( anscheind, gesicherte Aussagen gibt es bis jetzt noch nicht)
 Link zur News 

MfG


----------



## KTMDoki (10. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Link zur News
> 
> MfG



Klingt ja nicht schlecht, aber ich warte lieber auf offizielle Meldungen/Test von der wirklichen 4890er.
War ja das gleiche bei der 4870er auch, dass man eigentlich nicht wirklich viel an die Öffentlichkeit durchsickern hat lassen...

Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt


----------



## Bucklew (10. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ok, da hast du Recht. Jedoch habe ich eine News gefunden die den ersteren Link von mir bestätigt, bis auf den Punkt mit den Streamprozessoren( anscheind, gesicherte Aussagen gibt es bis jetzt noch nicht)
> Link zur News


und bestätigt die 55nm 

genauso wie die sonst überall genannten 1,3V - und die sprechen wieder für einen einfach nur hochgetakten chip. aber das werden wir ja sehen....


----------



## DaStash (10. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> und bestätigt die 55nm


 Jedoch nur teilweise, da es sich dabei um einen neuere, verbesserte Produktion handelt. 
 
Die Leistungsaufnahme soll dabei aber gesunken sein. Verantwortlich dafür sei ein neuer 55-nm-Fertigungsprozess, der mit dem alten nicht mehr viel gemeinsam hat und eben Änderungen in der Architektur.

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (10. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Jedoch nur teilweise, da es sich dabei um einen neuere, verbesserte Produktion handelt.


wurd aber auch dringend zeit, dass ati was am stromverbrauch tut, da sind die nvidia-karten den ati aktuell ja um welten überlegen...


----------



## push@max (10. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> wurd aber auch dringend zeit, dass ati was am stromverbrauch tut, da sind die nvidia-karten den ati aktuell ja um welten überlegen...



Stimmt, leider greifen bei der HD4X Serie die Stromparmechanismen nicht so gut wie bei der HD3X. 

Trotzdem, ich gleiche das alleine mit RivaTuner aus


----------



## gwuapo (11. März 2009)

Also wenn die 1024mb Variante mitfällt im Preis, könnte ich mir überlegen doch schon vorzeitig eine neue Grafikkarte zuzulegen...


----------



## push@max (11. März 2009)

gwuapo schrieb:


> Also wenn die 1024mb Variante mitfällt im Preis, könnte ich mir überlegen doch schon vorzeitig eine neue Grafikkarte zuzulegen...



Die günstigste 1GB HD4870 kann man bereits für 178,50€ von HIS kaufen.


----------



## Fransen (24. März 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Die günstigste 1GB HD4870 kann man bereits für 178,50€ von HIS kaufen.



Die günstigste HD4870 (512MB) von Powercolor liegt aktuell nun schon bei nurnoch 145€.

Die günstigste HD4870(1GB) bei 165€.

Eine HD4850 (512MB) von Powercolor kann man ab 116€ kaufen.

Aktuell gehen Gerüchte umher, dass die HD4830 wieder eingestampft werden soll.


----------



## push@max (24. März 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Die günstigste HD4870 (512MB) von Powercolor liegt aktuell nun schon bei nurnoch 145€.
> 
> Die günstigste HD4870(1GB) bei 165€.
> 
> ...



Da wurden die Preise für die HD4870 anscheinend heute gesenkt...bei den Preisen müsste die 4830 für ein paar Euro verkauft werden


----------



## BMW M-Power (24. März 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Aktuell gehen Gerüchte umher, dass die HD4830 wieder eingestampft werden soll.



Also die HD4830 hab ich heute noch bei K&M in essen im Regal gesehen...


----------



## push@max (24. März 2009)

BMW M-Power schrieb:


> Also die HD4830 hab ich heute noch bei K&M in essen im Regal gesehen...



Wie viel hat sie da gekostet?


----------



## Fransen (25. März 2009)

BMW M-Power schrieb:


> Also die HD4830 hab ich heute noch bei K&M in essen im Regal gesehen...



Jo, wenn du dir meinen Post mal genau durchliest, weißt du auch wieso diese dort *noch* im Regal stehen.
->aktuell sind das, wie gesagt, alles nur Gerüchte.

Die HD4830 liegt derzeit bei ca.85-90€.


----------



## BMW M-Power (25. März 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Wie viel hat sie da gekostet?



Also den Preis kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, weil ich da garnicht drauf geachtet habe...


----------

